# My New Paver Sidewalk!



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I worked like a dog for 13 hours straight this past sunday, and installed our new paver sidewalk. I had a friend over to help me, a really good friend to stick with it for 13 hours :shocked:, but we got it done.

Here is the before shots, yes the grass needed to be cut

















96 (50 pound) bags of paver base :bang: Next time I will get a scoop of crushed limestone, much cheaper and would be easier than this, holy smokes.









The base all spread out 3 inches thick and compacted.









Then we had to screed an inch of sand over the base, to set the pavers on, which ended up being about 50 (50 pound) bags of sand. Again, next time I will get a scoop from somewhere, would be much better that way.









































Came back later to sweep sand between the paver joints, really adds a nice finished look to it.


----------

